# Should the DNR continue to plant Steel in the Huron?



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

I believe the rivers that are condusive to steelhead habitat are pretty much in excellent shape so the left over smolt are put into the huron.
With my experience over the past few years steelheading the huron has been a real positive addition to the south east fishery. To abolish it would be a great mistake. 
In talking with many fisherman in the area of Hur-Rok park they seem to appreciate a Steelhead river close to as do I.

My 2 cents worth Wally


----------



## Hogty16 (Feb 7, 2003)

If They are extra smolt after the stocking tribs why not accept the overflow of stocking the huron. If 5% of them make it up that is a good return.Compared to no chance of any comming thru. 
I have fished down there many times. Still havent landed one there but lost a couple.My buddy SteelYarn has brought home 12 fish out of the river over a 3 yr period.
Keep the smolt comming! All steelhead Fishing in Erie & Huron will benefit from it.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

The excess fish planted are fingerlings, they must stay in the river system through that first summer and winter to smolt the following spring. The fact that there is little thermal refuge and intense competition for micro-organisms with species more suited to the warm water environment of the Huron leaves the "excess" fish with little chance of survival. Not to mention predation. 

The 60,000 pre smolt fish planted every spring leave the river in late spring early summer of the same year. Escaping high summer temps. I don't believe survivability is an issue, just the return rates.

I don't begrudge anyone the opinion that it is worth the effort. If you feel it is a viable fishery (many do), and take advantage of it, say so and fight for continued plants if a change is in the works.

I live very near the Huron and have fished it extensively. I would rather buy my time and make a trip to a more productive anadromous fishery, or take advantage of other opportunities in SE Michigan.

I realize this is a selfish attitude, but so is wanting to continue putting resources into a marginal fishery. So we're even!


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Its not like tons of money at this point is being dumped into this fishery.
Dont get me wrong I love the northern and western MI. streams. Would rather fish there any day but being that this is close to home, well I can utilize that as well. I dont have to drive 3-4 hrs. Is that selfish?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Wally, don't take that statement personally it wasn't directed at you. Or anyone for that matter. 

I was simply pointing out that my opinion, based on the facts, reflects my wish to see the resources used to benefit areas and aspects of the watershed that I utilize more often.

Based on the facts, you and MANY others feel it should stay the same. Fair enough.

I also wanted to clear up some statements about plantings that were a little off the mark. 

We're talking about only 26 miles of this beautiful river system. 11 miles if the fish ladder isn't working. 

The seasonal Walleye fishery below Flatrock is a drop in the bucket to this system. Belleville, Ford, Dixboro and Barton impoundments maintain an amazing Walleye and Smallmouth fishery. However habitat improvements, especially in spawning areas would be money well spent. Again in my opinion.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Hey knockoff64,
Opinions are opinions,and fact is fact. Nothing taken personally I do understand that resources are being used to make a fast food fishery in the Huron regarding Steelhead. I totally understand that. But man I'ts nice to drive 40 minutes to land some Steel than have to treck 3-4 hrs. this is why I asked if this is selfish...and if so than  I can live with it...

Later Wally


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

YES THE RIVER DOES NOT GET A GREAT RETURN.WITH THAT SAID IT IS JUST SOUTH OF METRO DETROIT,ANY RUN OF STEELHEAD 30 MILES OR LESS FROM METRO DETROIT, BRINGS SPORT FISHING TO MILLIONS WHO MIGHT NOT OTHER WISE BE ABLE TO FISH FOR THEM.I KEEP A LOG OF DAYS I FISH , AND YES MY AVERAGE ON THE THE HURON IS LOW.BUT I FISH IT ONLY ON THE DAYS WHEN I DON'T HAVE TIME TO FISH ELESWHERE.I'M GLAD A RESORCE THAT CLOSE TO MY HOUSE IS THERE.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Good arguements on both sides. Got to go with YPSI' and Knockoff' though. I just posted on the Clinton thread and came to a similar conclusion. It's fun to go catch some fish after work after they plant, but the fall, winter and spring fishing leave alot to be desired for the money being spent. 

I tend to travell for my steelhead experience, so I too am biased, but I agree that the stocking could better improve other rivers than ours. Nice to have the chance at some chrome around the corner, but I'd rather see a steelhead fishery that resembles the salmon fishery on some of the same rivers up-north.

Al


----------



## ranger522 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi guys,
I own South Street Tackle in Belleville. So, I get to talk with quite a few of the fishermen around here. I would have to say that the steelhead fishing seems to be getting better from year to year. I think the successful people put in a lot of time and learn the river, and it changes from year to year. I have already seen about 20 fish this year brought into the store with the biggest about 12 lbs. The majority that I see have been caught above Flat Rock. Mostly through the Metro Park and below Belleville dam. Access is difficult but From what I have seen it is worth it. It seems like they are split in what they use for bait, waxworms, wigglers and flies sell the most.
Good luck, and think spring.

Seth Hartwick


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Welcome to the site Seth!


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

I say keep up the stocking's and even increase. It's just to convienant of a river when family life wont allow you to go north every weekend. I would like to quote some interesting thoughts and facts from matt supinski's book "steelhead dreams
quote : today a new exotic specie (zebra mussels) filter millions of gallons of water each day and lake erie debth visibility now can run down to 40 ft, with these changes taking place the lake has become an ideal habitat for steelhead. lake erie is shallow and much warmer than the other great lakes, since steelhead prefer slightly warmer and surface oriented habitats which are more fertile from a food standpoint, the lake has quickly become a steelhed utopia !!! with a gradual downward trend in the once prolific walley, the future of lake erie clearly favors the steelhead. end of quote.... with the planned river clean-up and other clean-up's to follow i say keep stocking..........my 2 cent's


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I can't believe I'm about to make an anguement for walleye over steelhead, but here goes. Steelhead won't be able to reproduce significant #'s of returning fish in the huron. I don't know enough about other Erie streams to comment on them. Walleye can, and it's a great fishery for them. One of the best. 

If over-stocking steelhead that only need to be re-stocked year after year to produce fishable numbers and bring in some fisherman to the Huron (which I understand there is no shortage of) would take the place of a naturally reproductive fishery, Than I think it is an especially bad Idea.

As I've said in the past posts, I like the idea of having a chrome fishery down the road, but I think we have to be happy with what we've got. Continue some planting, but let's not get carried away. The Huron or thr Clinton or the Belle, will never be the PM or Mannistee or the Mo'. It's unreasonable to expect that of our warm southeast rivers, and if what was said in the last post is true we'll soon be stocking a ton more walleye too. More money!!!

We're just not in prime steelhead country here. I'm greatfull for the steelies we do have. Of any of the local fisheries that could use a little more attention, I'd like to see some more effort going into the muskie's in St. clair (especially in light of the recent discoveries). As for steelheading, I'll say it again, let's concentrate on making the good rivers better.

Al


----------



## wntowne (Feb 3, 2003)

I think they should keep planting the steelhead but also plant the salmon again. When fishing a number of years ago when the salmon were coming into the river there were good numbers of steelhead coming into the rever also. I believe they would compliment each other in the river.

Just my opinion.


----------



## planktonman (Feb 25, 2002)

If the state govt. is going to control what our waters are like, and what fish are in them, then I would like to see them try and re-establish the fisheries of 100 or more years ago. Re-introduce some of the regionally extinct Salmonaceae species that once were abundant to Lake Erie, these would be herring type fish. Get rid of invasive alien species, like carp, and try to improve all major stream systems feeding the lake. This would have positve impacts on the walleye and the steel.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

PLant tons and tons more!!!! The huron is a perfect river for steelhead fishing, many deep holes, and stucture. The habitat is GREAT. I don't know why you guys are saying it need habitiatat approvment, everytime i go there, i sware i am in a wilderness U.P river!!!! It ca't get any better for SE michigan. You guys aren't thinking that it is RIGHT outside of the 4th or 5th largest metropolitan area in the U.S of A, we are very lucky to have a river like that so clse to home. Ya, i think it makes total sense to plant muuch more steel, probaily instead of 60,000, 160,000, so that we get more of smolts surviving and returning. I don't really go for steel, because i have a spot were it is VERY relaxing just to stile fish with night crawlers for suckers, and do well, but, we ALWAYS hook a few steel EVERY year,i can't imagine how good we will do if we go for them. I think some of them get the scent of the huron mixed up with the detroit since they are so close, because i ALWAYS see plenty of steel running in this one, spring feed, gravel bay, up a creek, that leads to a BUETIFUL, deep, gen clear, gravel lake, whichi s good for trout fishing all year round.


----------

